# Duck hunting.



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

What an awesome early season so far. Nothing like busting big fat Mallards. Wish we could shoot lead... Steel cripples a lot of ducks....I had four fold and hit the water only to get up and fly off too far to chase. We knocked down 12 to pick up 8. Resident Goose season was very good as well. I got a triple on opening day. First time ever for a triple on geese.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice! I hate steel shot, first duck I ever shot flew up in a tree and died. I don't duck hunt much anymore. Congrats on the geese, I gave up after I hit one in the wing with 000 buck and he kept goin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. I hate steel as well, but it's not worh the fines uphere if ya get caught.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

And hevi-shot is to dang expensive, black clouds and the hex shot is to hard to find, so ill stick to doves. I never froze half to death waist deep at 4 in the monin or got the truck stuck dove huntin


----------

